# The grean team



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

did anyone else receive a email from this outfit-they had numerous jobs listed in different states,pricing is a joke-where are they from.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

They were here trying to recruit a couple months back. When questioned about pricing and such, all of their posts were edited out. The mods decided to remove the thread as it no longer held any value.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes,We got it earlier today...Nothing to appetizing


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

*The Grean Team*

*david:* did anyone else receive a email from this outfit-they had numerous jobs listed in different states,pricing is a joke-where are they from.

*TGT:* We are sorry to hear you thought the pricing was a joke. The pricing was part of market research, utilizing live available work orders from national companies whom act as middleman in Asset & Property Preservation. If you want the whole truth, we think the pricing is a joke as well --- which is why you have yet to receive another e-mail on those client's work orders.

We run a Global Social Trade Network with Work Market, Inc. and recruit for all industries. Clients in those industries are being recruited as well to send work throughout the platform. The e-mail specifically you brought up this thread for was our market analysis as to what the world marketplace in United States of America thought their service was worth.

In a true marketplace, buyers and sellers are always in an auction and price fluctuates based on real world events, factors, material, etc. There is a system today, that protects both parties to the transaction of a service, and it also places performance ratings on the clients who send you work requests and then tracks their activity on approval, payment, and satisfaction within our network.

We've implemented a two-way rating system that allows for both the client who is ordering your services to rate you and for the client to be rated also by you. Clients (Buyers) get rated on three main areas, invoice approval, the payment timeliness on invoices, and satisfaction with the company through a transaction. Resources (Sellers) are rated on quality, professionalism, and on their communication throughout the entire process.

I've gone through this website numerous times in the past, and a lot of the same repeating problems that one of our oldest Founding Members told me over 2 years ago keep popping up in various threads. Asset & Property Preservation like a lot of other industries is in need of a complete revolution through new designs. Our team is dedicated to creating the global social trade network that everyone trusts. Feedback by you is necessary for our intelligence to grow. Thank you david for the thread.

*BRADSConst:* They were here trying to recruit a couple months back. When questioned about pricing and such, all of their posts were edited out. The mods decided to remove the thread as it no longer held any value.

*TGT:* In past the account was secretly made by a Matthew Disraeli who had no authority to create an account on behalf of The Grean Team, Inc. In the last few months we have taken control of the account to provide answers to users of PreservationTalk.com's questions about our ideas, vision, technology or any thing else you want to talk to us about.

To respond to the question of pricing, and the concern you may have believed it to be at the time... in a true marketplace the pricing is reflected on what a buyer/seller thinks is a good price at the time of trade. Our company has evolved many times over again, and in the process we went from choosing price in a price sheet to the real marketplace eco-system.

As for the edit of the posts, that would have been done by the unauthorized user of this account. This is our first actual post by The Grean Team, Inc. as it's coming from the mouth of Fadie Hany Areny.

*UnitedFieldInspections:* Yes,We got it earlier today...Nothing to appetizing

*TGT:* When one of our Members got in this business in the 80's, the pricing for Winterization was $105 and HUD paid for photos --- and also said maximum of 20 photos. With more than decades of growth, how has pricing dropped is the question all of you in Asset & Property Preservation should be asking yourself. Once we've gotten to the bottom of why inspection prices are as low as $3 in some metropolitan areas, then we begin to wake up.

When an industry wakes up, especially in an economy such as the U.S.A. you have a movement that causes positive change to have to happen. There is a reason why we created the marektplace --- it was to level the playing field. Imagine one of your clients, I'm assuming they are a national. Now imagine how do they survive in a system that rated every order with third party technology. If they got rated automatically on the way they pay invoices, or how about how long it takes them to "approve" an invoice. What do you think their satisfaction rating would be? 50%? 40%?

The marketplace now places a real grip on your clients whom you've accepted work from for a very long time. Let's say the resources (sellers) in the marketplace now no longer accept $25 for a Grass Cut in Minnesota, or $55 for a Winterization, or $8 for an Inspection. The client now is left to find new resources, or raise prices. The resources then see other clients (buyers) in the marketplace who are offering the market a better price, and then resources begin to accept business from the new clients who values real Asset & Property Preservation quality, craftsmanship, & timeliness.

Know that we are here to listen to your feedback and your suggestions for all of the solutions for Asset & Property Preservation. We understand that this website has a no advertising policy. So we must then respect these rules and ask that if you want to discuss any details privately a private message is made just for that. If you have any questions you'd like us to answer publicly please post to this thread or create a new one.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The price of an inspection could drop to $1 per and some idiot scumbag contractor would take it. Unfortunately in this backwards industry prices go down not up. One thing I have learned in this industry is there is always an idiot scumbag contractor willing to work for less no matter what the price.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

*HollandPPC*

You're right. The price has just kept dropping, but what about the price of your building materials? The price of wood? Price of gas? Vehicle wear and tear? There are tons of costs involved, most importantly the invaluable value of time. Just take a minute to read the next few paragraphs.

We're building a project that will calculate the true costs of a bid to on-demand data from world markets to tie into an Artificial Intelligence assistant in the field that will be linked to your smart device. Because we believe in the preservation of global trade, we see that resources and clients are no longer competing with size of their network. If there are 10,000 property preservation contracts then I would bet that 9 out of 10 nationals use the same handful of great contractors.

So what Wells Fargo & Co., Bank of America, JP Morgan Chase Bank, Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, HUD, FEMA, VA, etc. need to know is that their frustration with the performance of the "nationals" is part of the imploding industry. Then when the contractors in the field know that their services is what middlemen used as value to close contracts without the internet, we have an industrial revolution and those that try to dismantle a marketplace where users are able to trade their services will find themselves left behind.

The "idiot scumbag contractor" is simply an uneducated contractor. When the contractor knows his true market costs without needing to research it, then a contractor will be able to see how quickly he/she is running out of money if a contractor is to continue to taking losing money work orders. All the problems of today involve a simple access to up-to-date information issues and a daisy chain. The industry contractors, the bread and butter contractors need to be united and set their minimum prices. Create a team.

You should be having clients begging you to take your services rather than you begging for a $1 inspection that requires a 20-page essay novel to then be written about all of the issues you found, may have found, or possibly can see through your windshield of your 1985 Corolla. The only reason why they have had success in the past few years with reducing prices is because they thought they had it all. Well we're here to let the world know there's a better world with the Grean Team Work Market.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like LAM(E)CO has resurfaced BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> If you are interested in discussing any real issues or be a part of the positive change then feel free to join us tomorrow, Monday, July 14, 2014 at 3:00 PM EST at our Public Supervisory Board Meeting. There are only 250 seats in the forum available, first come first serve. It will be hosted on Join.me and will be virtual. This is the first time our Board is coming together and we are inviting everyone to be a part of it. Only attend if you TRULY want to see change, make more money, and be a part of the movement. If you want to comment, we ask that you please understand that this is a team of men and women in various industries, from different backgrounds, and from a multitude of world geographical locations coming together to create the private sector changes that are needed, with a transparent view to all parties.
> 
> If you really think you have great creative industry changing ideas, come and join The Grean Team. We're more than just property preservation my friend. I have been designing with my team the Artificial Intelligence of the new world. Whether you love it or dislike it, this will happen. The question should now be asked, how long will it take you to see that this is the truth? The way a team is to be governed: having meetings with available seats for the general public.
> 
> ...


 
OK where do I need to send the money to so I can cash the off shore check?? Your response is so full of metaphors and smoke it cant be serious! I do wish you the best tho with the understanding that you get what YOU pay for it sounds like you have better have a benefit of Hair Club for people available to your ee's. With the pricing you have been posting in the past you will get hacks and your ee's will be pulling their hair out.

All the Best 

Splinterpicker


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> We're building a project that will calculate the true costs of a bid to on-demand data from world markets to tie into an Artificial Intelligence assistant in the field that will be linked to your smart device. Because we believe in the preservation of global trade, we see that resources and clients are no longer competing with size of their network. If there are 10,000 property preservation contracts then I would bet that 9 out of 10 nationals use the same handful of great contractors.


Fadie, I'm going to respond so I can say I did.

Reinventing the cost estimator? Good luck with that. I doubt it is going to improve upon the one I currently use. It is based on my own internal costs for materials, labor, insurance, licenses, equipment, staffing and assorted other fixed and variable expenses. I can't share it as it is proprietary, however it is based on common sense and simple math skills. Not many here are concerned with world markets.

You are willing to bet 9 out of 10 nationals use the same handful of great contractors?
I'm not sure how you arrived at that conclusion but it causes me to wonder the extent to which you have experienced "hands on" the actual mechanisms by which Nationals operate.

Power words and hook phrasing may keep some folks from slouching in their seats too soon, but FWIW, your posts so far are full of vague ideas and statements that don't seem to have anything solid or specific to back them up. Kind of reminds me of being pitched to sell AMWAY.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

*By the way, love the simplicity of the forum design. Old school.*



Splinterpicker said:


> OK where do I need to send the money to so I can cash the off shore check?? Your response is so full of metaphors and smoke it cant be serious! I do wish you the best tho with the understanding that you get what YOU pay for it sounds like you have better have a benefit of Hair Club for people available to your ee's. With the pricing you have been posting in the past you will get hacks and your ee's will be pulling their hair out.
> 
> All the Best
> 
> Splinterpicker


Dear Splinterpicker,

Will you be present for the meeting tomorrow? I truly would love for you to be present as Splinterpicker from preservationtalk.com at the Public Meeting. And just to answer your question personally, the marketplace we speak of is not a marketplace owned by The Grean Team, Inc. It is a third-party entity that is helping facilitate the trade between the two parties involved (Buyer/Seller). I know this concept of technology is going to be tough for some, but users that have grown with technology understand that it's bigger than you and me.

The network is bigger than just The Grean Team, it's got thousands of other clients within it. You join the network and then we expand to grow our users of clients. It's really that simple. Think of eBay, but for global services. Then know that it's already been created. Joining The Grean Team via Work Market is more than just a statement, it's for your future. There are over 500 clients ranging from handyman national services to pin pad replacement services for Office Depot. When everyone here realizes that what I am talking about is a marketplace, WorkMarket.com that is set to change the world of service, I'm saying it to benefit all of us.

Benefits:

*Buyers of service:*

* Cashless transactions.
* 24/7/365 account access and ledgers.
* Access to the full available public marketplace.
* Full secure, cloud-based operations with mobile applications.
* Two-way rating system to ensure Sellers they transact with are rated.

*Sellers of service:*

* True payment term pay system.
* 24/7/365 account access and ledgers.
* Access to the full available public marketplace.
* Connect internally and externally with your business.
* Two-way rating system to ensure Buyers they transact with are rated.

Yes, there was a reason why Buyers and Sellers had a couple of the same benefits. Entrepreneurs (Contractors) need to have full access to the data they are sending on their company's behalf. When you submit an Assignment you have 24/7/365 account access to it and the ledgers for business records. Clients like Bank of America need to also have this record because the CFPB and other various U.S. Government Agencies are now is interested in having the ability to audit records more freely.

And guess what? I'm sure you already know it but almost every step of the way down the property preservation line is a caught mouse right about now. More industries are imploding, just look at what Uber did to the Taxi Business. That's because it was the majority of Taxi Companies that had shady or unfair and deceptive business practices that caused the people who needed service to turn to a better alternative, Lyft. Property preservation is an industry that the people with the work are tired of the business practices of their old group of contractors, and they are now turning to a better alternative.

Please join us tomorrow, I would be more than happy to even have a private conversation any time you would be interested in getting to know me or my companies best. PM me for my mobile number.



GTX63 said:


> Fadie, I'm going to respond so I can say I did.
> 
> Reinventing the cost estimator? Good luck with that. I doubt it is going to improve upon the one I currently use. It is based on my own internal costs for materials, labor, insurance, licenses, equipment, staffing and assorted other fixed and variable expenses. I can't share it as it is proprietary, however it is based on common sense and simple math skills. Not many here are concerned with world markets.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am willing to venture out and say at one point in time most people on this website have worked for the same 9 out of 10 nationals. And even if the 90% was a little too high, I'd still be very close. My point with that statement was simply to state that the old business philosophy of the industry in which you bring contractors through the front door, train them, break them in, then begin to start paying them later, then cut their pay, then when they start to show they have a problem you bring in the new ones in the front to bring the ones who have a problem out the back door, and keep the cycle moving is a dying business model.

There needs to be a certain level of transparency that makes the field happy. All I have heard is that most contractors have an issue with this industry, and then we investigated other industries --- and guess what? Contractors in the supply chain industry have very similar issues with trucking work orders that go through a national company like the same ones that you know in P&P.

As for your cost estimator, I am willing to say that I bet it's a darn good tool for the industry. If you want to call the technology a cost estimator you are more than welcome to do that, but that is nothing more than saying Siri is a note taker or Google Now is just for news and sports information. We will be giving you real-time information, how you use it in the marketplace is how you use it. Everyday there is stock information, live events, financial numbers, and a multitude of news tidbits on the market, each trader in the market uses it to do what they need it to do.

Ultimately though, it's always about what the user wants and needs. We have many pilot projects that are developing from concepts and designs that are in alpha and beta testing modes. In the simplest sense, we've created a network that rewards its users for using and sharing the network.

It's nothing different than Amazon running a marketplace that connects buyer of goods with seller of goods and collects a fee for facilitating the transaction for the parties. How many of you would have loved to be rewarded for friends and family you told about Amazon or eBay or Facebook when those companies were still in their infancy? Every time a friend you told about Google clicks ads on Google, the company Google, Inc. is profiting. Are you?

Now I have got together a huge group of candidates for The Grean Team's Corporate Governance so that we always live in the vision of the Founder & Founding Members as this company exponentially grows. As the current sole owner of the company, I have created rules that the company must forever enforce. 1. Three Boards of Corporate Governance: a) Board of Directors, b) Supervisory Board, and c) QC Board. Just as rock, paper, scissors has no one supreme move, nor will the Corporate Governance that I am putting in power have one supreme power. 2. No Limitations Policy. There is no limits to what the human mind will conceive. 3. Family. Whether you are a Member, a user of the network, a random world citizen, or the CEO of Wells Fargo, if you are in The Grean Team you are a part of The Grean Team Family. And to me family is who you live for. So if you have a problem with a family member you deal with it behind closed doors and take care of the family as a unit.

Tomorrow, I will have a quick 10-15 minute presentation on the User Interface for Work Creators and for Work Performers for all of you who join our first ever Public Supervisory Board Meeting at 3:00 PM EST on July 14, 2014. I will show how the marketplace is made for everyone and how resources who join us are able to freely meet all the clients in the system and expand their operations in the network. The link is https://join.me/thegreanteam to join the meeting. I'm excited to have all of you on board. Keep the questions coming, let's keep up a real enlightening dialogue here ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I do not see the nationals going away anytime soon. Regionals come and go like the wind. 

One consistency is that anyone who stays in this industry will continue to work harder to earn less. 

The banks like things exactly as they are right now. If they didn't they would change them. 

You may get some work through your new system, but I do not see it ever replacing the current system. 

The fact is the banks pay quite a bit of money for the services we render. They pay it to the nationals. What we end up with is a tiny percentage of that amount. Table scraps for the dogs they treat us like, if you will. 

I am simply waiting for anything else to come along and I am out. And when it happens do not have the misfortune of standing between me and the door.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> There are 43,055 resources within our system, nearly 1,000 clients in over 15 different industries. There is a work feed that shows you all the available work in the area from clients and allows you to freely communicate and socialize to increase your sales.
> 
> Over a few months ago we fired all of the nationals and stepped away from a vendor role capacity to become technology strategic alliance partners with a minority percentage of the Nationals that see the writing on the walls. I have spoken to a head of Compliance at Wells Fargo & Co. in great length.
> 
> ...



How much does all this cost me?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

At this point, I'm going to suggest the poster for thegreanteaminc review the TOS for members of PT. Discussing business is one thing; that is what we do. Solicitation and recruiting are no nos. You are welcome, however, to purchase advertising. Thanks.


----------

